# Good dog food



## lab man (Jan 21, 2010)

What is a good dog food that want break the bank???????


----------



## mallymaster4 (Jan 21, 2010)

Pride 24/20 Black bag


----------



## 281 (Jan 21, 2010)

i second that on the pride24/20


----------



## GPKIII (Jan 21, 2010)

BINGO, and mallymaster4 wins!

The Hyland Company, manufacturer of The Pride Dog Food, makes various rations for different niches in the pet world. Check out the Pro Series which will cost you even less per day, while keeping your lab in absolute top notch condition.  
http://www.thepridedogfood.com/
Sounds like a pitch? Not really... I have been a distributor/ retailer of The Pride for about 15 years, however it's highly unlikely that you will drive up to Carolina. 
Over two decades, we weeded out numerous suppliers. The Hyland Company is consistent,  has an excellent track record,  and a money back guarantee!


----------



## 281 (Jan 21, 2010)

i have fed the pro series also in the orange bag.was also told too day the price is increasing.


----------



## awr72 (Jan 21, 2010)

i feed river run bergundy bag with good results,17 dollars and some change before tax for 40 pound bag.


----------



## bluedog37379 (Jan 21, 2010)

Well I must say I find nothing better than Black Gold. It may cost a little more up front but when you use less and have to buy less often it saves it on the back end.


----------



## awr72 (Jan 21, 2010)

black gold is good feed too they just need to work on price and availible sources,if they would put it in a store open later than 5 or saturday till noon id look into it or more than one store for that matter i wont chase my feed down.and by the way i dont feed anymore river run than ur black gold per pound, i have one dealer for black gold in my area .black gold likes to say no corn and this and that but thats just that blend on other stuff they make its in there.


----------



## awr72 (Jan 21, 2010)

and what im sayin is the only one who deals black gold here is a little old feedstore limited hours and high prices for sure


----------



## awr72 (Jan 22, 2010)

and he said wont break the bank i put the price per 40 pounds i aint seen no more prices just that it will take less how bout a price per pounds?


----------



## goob (Jan 22, 2010)

My dog eats the ole roy chewy food in the small packages, he eats one package a day. The packages are 50 cents each. But then again he is my wife's toy poodle lol.


----------



## awr72 (Jan 22, 2010)

ive heard good things about retreiver from tsc too


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 22, 2010)

awr72 said:


> black gold is good feed too they just need to work on price and availible sources,if they would put it in a store open later than 5 or saturday till noon id look into it or more than one store for that matter i wont chase my feed down.and by the way i dont feed anymore river run than ur black gold per pound, i have one dealer for black gold in my area .black gold likes to say no corn and this and that but thats just that blend on other stuff they make its in there.



If you are talking about the black bag of Black Gold corn is the second ingredient listed


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 22, 2010)

24/20 Ultra Advantage


----------



## 12 Gauge (Jan 22, 2010)

Pride 24/20


----------



## bigbarrow (Jan 22, 2010)

i feed F.R.M pellet dog food 50# bag is 12.99


----------



## Jarred (Jan 22, 2010)

Sport mix 24/20 keep in the woods all day.


----------



## awr72 (Jan 22, 2010)

sorry i was talking about the black gold ultimate adult blend


----------



## awr72 (Jan 22, 2010)

and what i feed which is actually 50lbs didnt realize that, but its river run hi-nrg  24/20


----------



## howl (Jan 23, 2010)

All the cheaper foods are mostly corn. Some dogs will stand it, some won't. I don't pay attention to name brand. The difference is what the mill that made it put in it. Look at your budget and then start turning bags over to see what is in them.


----------



## hunter johnson (Jan 25, 2010)

diamond


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 25, 2010)

purina


----------



## hoyt85 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm feeding Diamond Naturals large breed 60+. No corn or by products great food at a reasonable price. I pay $30 a bag from my feed store.


----------



## BigTgainesville (Jan 26, 2010)

I have 2 pointers that i could not fill up or put fat back on until i started feeding old yeller from kroger. It is only 13.99 for a 50# bag and it dont take as much to fill my dogs up. They look the best they have looked since i got them.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jan 26, 2010)

Black bag Black Gold for my working dogs.Yellow bag Black Gold for my pets.


----------



## blue tick tom (Jan 26, 2010)

*best i've used in 25 years*

black gold is the best i have found.fed hi pro from purinia for years but some dog quit eating it.been feeding black gold for 2 years now and they hold the weight much better.i raise bluetick hounds on it.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 26, 2010)

BigTgainesville said:


> I have 2 pointers that i could not fill up or put fat back on until i started feeding old yeller from kroger. It is only 13.99 for a 50# bag and it dont take as much to fill my dogs up. They look the best they have looked since i got them.



I have a buddy that feeds it to his bird dogs and he hunts more than ANYBODY I know. His dogs are in the field every single day hunting or training. He swears by Old Yeller and would not change for nothing!


----------



## Corey (Jan 26, 2010)

*I googled Old Yeller to see what was in it and this is the first thing that come up, this is why I feed black gold to my dogs. I spend to much time with my dogs to let this happen to them so I could save a buck..thats just me  *

Our very healthy almost 6 year old Doberman died last night from complete kidney failure. She went down hill rapidly, she weighed 85 pounds and then in three days she went down to 35-40 pounds. The vet had to put her down because there was nothing he could do. Hubby didn't have her on an all natural diet like I suggested time and time again. The food he fed her was Disney's Old Yeller from Kroger's. A proprietor manufacturers this food and the distributor will NOT give out the information on who makes it. This dog food will NEVER make it to the recall list because they are being protected. Luckily for us we did do blood work on her before she was put to sleep, we still have the food and receipts of purchase. Our male had blood work done to see if he is at risk, won't know results until tomorrow afternoon. Our Doberman was completely fine one day, no symptoms no signs of anything, and then completely wasted away. This is a complete shame! She would have been 6 years old this month, we are heart broken!!


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 26, 2010)

I feed RETRIEVER HI-PRO, seems to be doing the job, but I will check the ingredients??,When you have 5-15 dogs it makes sense to get the "MOST FOR THE LEAST", but sometimes the other clique clicks in, "YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR?"  We must remember our dogs depend on us to make the choices for them!!!!! Seems to me we never count the cost pertaining  to the things we love?? TRUCKS, SHOCK COLLARS, T-BONE STEAKS, BOOTS, HUNTING GEAR, BIG TIRES, DOG BOXES,  What about the PACK?????


----------



## bigrob82 (Jan 26, 2010)

i feed black gold black bag best there is my dogs will out hunt friends of mines dogs that feed purina hipro and thus the reason he made the change as well


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 28, 2010)

My dogs get the Black Gold in the black bag usually but they are getting the red bag now since I've been running them pretty hard here lately.


----------



## awr72 (Jan 28, 2010)

50 pound weight loss in 3 days come on now corey careful what ya puttin on here.look what they sayin there doberman lost 50 pounds in 3 days come on.it weighed 85 then 3 days later 35 pounds come on Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.read before ya post i dont think with the most dreaded diseases you could lose 50 pounds in 3 days.


----------



## awr72 (Jan 28, 2010)

and btw i didnt cuss just used lm plus ao


----------



## 027181 (Jan 30, 2010)

find the blackgold man on here he sellit cheap, i get diamond hi energy for southern states for $20 its cheaper than purina at walmart and theres 6 more pounds of foodin the bag


----------



## Bluedogman (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm feeding Purina ONE right now.  It is a great dog food but is about $28 for 44 pounds after I use the $7 check from Purina I get from saving up weight cirlcles.  You can buy a dog food at Sam's Club called Exceed Lamb and Rice that is comparable to this on the ingredients lable  -- it is about $28 per 44#.  I have no idea who bags it for Sam's club or where the ingredient come from but I fed it for many years and had no problems with it. You can do quite well with some of the less costly ones that have 'Complete and balanced ' on the bags. I would stay away from the ones with Corn as the first ingredient or any of  the other cheap ones but there are several brands in the $18-$22 per 50# that have a meat product as the first ingredient that will not cost you an arm and a leg.  When people say  Purina or Black Gold,  they are covering a lot of ground as both of those companies have several formulas that have different contents and are priced accordingly. A person needs to feed a good dog food of their own choice and there is a large variety to choose from. You don't have to choose the highest end stuff to feed well.


----------



## collardncornbread (Feb 12, 2010)

A few weeks ago, I was reading on here about the black diamond feed. My son has started rasing rabbit beagles. Long story short he had almost lost this oldest puppy. He was feeding wally roy feed. someone told him to STOP. and go get some Black< or Green Diamond feed. Well here he is with a 4 month old and an 8 month old puppy. They jumped an ran very good. What does a new dog cost, and not to mention the time and mabey another lost year, because of a bad dog food.
sorry. I cant seem to get the pics to show up. I'll be back as soon as I figure out why my pics didn't transfer.


----------



## CoonMama (Feb 12, 2010)

The pride is good quality and won't empty your pockets


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 12, 2010)

Showtime


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2010)

Purina Dog Chow,here.I've raised quite a few dogs on it,and they've been strong and healthy.It's fairly inexpensive if you buy the big bag at Walmart.
Foxy the curdawg is doin' fine on it,and she is a tiny black and white ball of fire in the squirrel woods!


----------



## GAcooner94 (Feb 12, 2010)

black gold... and it aint expensive i get it for $23 for a 50 pound bag


----------



## greg henderson (Feb 12, 2010)

black gold all the way. 23.00 a bag for 50 pounds.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2010)

Lots of votes for the Black Gold - I've never seen it around Lagrange,or I might give it a try.


----------



## mountain-rebel (Feb 12, 2010)

pride 24/20. great stuff.


----------



## greg henderson (Feb 12, 2010)

black gold has come out with a  dog food called old glory 20/18 that is a good dog food to. 20.00 for a 50 pound bag is what i pay for it.


----------



## Stolleybeagles88 (Feb 12, 2010)

I feed my dogs diamond High energy 24% protein..


----------



## deer slayer 82 (Feb 13, 2010)

I feed my dogs Showtime in the blue bag. 27%protein. $25/bag, 50lbs


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 13, 2010)

Ol' Roy Complete Nutrition and High Performance mixed 50/50.


----------



## bruner (Feb 13, 2010)

Showtime. 27%, highly digestable,feed less than most feeds,gives a slick coat,stool has less odor and is drier.Has worked well with beagles,hounds,and pits


----------



## bruner (Feb 13, 2010)

Showtime 27% . Also real good to start puppies on and don't have to switch feeds as they get older


----------



## andy harper (Feb 22, 2010)

We get the showtime 27-20 in the blue bag for 19.00 in Pearson. 21-12 16.00, 27-15 17.00


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Feb 22, 2010)

showtime 27-20 for me untill someone makes a compairable feed ill feed it!   I get it for $16.10 50lbs


----------



## bobman (Feb 22, 2010)

This same question came up on another board heres the opinion of Gundogdoc he has  a web site, hes into performance dogs and hes a scientist whos worked in the dog food industry. 

So if you want to consider a informed opinion read this






> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ok, I haven't read all the posts on this thread but the same stuff comes up all the time and really at the end of the day I'm just killing some time this morning trying to avoid my seven-mile run so here's a free essay.
> 
> First, a little background. I only provide this as a reference to how my opinions are formed. I am not giving just a typical internet dog owner opinion or even that of a typical vet. As many of you know I live and breathe performance dogs. I have worked for two major dog food manufacturers, a performance supplement manufacturer and was recently accepted into a PhD program in nutrition. In addition I compete in endurance events and have stacks upon stacks of books related to athletic performance, physiology and nutrition...both dog and human. I think too often we get internet opinions without any knowledge of the individuals background.
> ...


----------



## andy harper (Feb 24, 2010)

Brian Ratliff said:


> showtime 27-20 for me untill someone makes a compairable feed ill feed it!   I get it for $16.10 50lbs



Where you get it from at that price.


----------

